# événement / évènement



## jester.

Salut 

Récemment, j'ai appris que l'on écrit événement avec un accent aigu sur le deuxième E bien que l'on prononce "è".

J'ai aussi appris qu'une écriture alternative est permise depuis la dernière reforme de l'ortographe française.

Mais selon ma prof beaucoup de Français préfèrent encore l'écriture traditionelle (celle qui est évidemment moins correcte que la nouvelle version) et j'ai entendu qu'il y a même des profs qui marquent "évènement" comme une faute! 

Donc j'aimerais bien savoir ce que vous en pensez. C'est pourquoi j'ai créé une enquête. Je me réjouirais si vous y répondiez. 

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.
Voir également la discussion  nouvelle orthographe de 1990.


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Personnellement, je préfère l'écriture la plus logique, à savoir celle qui est en accord avec la phonétique (_évènement_). Mais c'est vrai que par habitude ou bien parce qu'elles n'en connaissent pas l'existence, beaucoup* de personnes continuent à l'écrire de l'autre façon. 


* Cette modification est récente, elle ne date que de 1990. 

(Quelques autres modifications qui portent sur les accents)


----------



## jester.

Bon, le problème que je vois avec l'écriture "logique" est que le français n'a pas d'ortographe complètement phonétique (le mot "poêle" est un exemple qui me vient à l'esprit maintenant).

Peut-être ça c'est la raison pour laquelle quelques uns hésitent à écrire "évènement". 


Mais, à part ce problème, je préfère, comme toi, l'écriture phonétique et logique.


----------



## DDT

Il y a déjà eu un fil à ce sujet.
Je crois qu'il est important de souligner que si "événement" admet les deux formes ("évé" et "évè"), c'est pas pareil pour "événementiel"

DDT


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

[...]

Pour événement, il me semble que les personnes qui n'étaient plus à l'école en 1990 (j'en suis !) l'écrivent toujours bêtement avec un accent aigu...  Cela dit, je préfère la version la plus "moderne".
Mais on a beau connaître quelques recommandations de la dernière réforme, les habitudes sont tenaces. Autrement dit : chassez le naturiste, il revient au bungalow ! (*)

(*) la vraie expression est : "chassez le naturel il revient au galop"


----------



## Patri84

Mes profs préféraient aussi la vieille école, c'est normal 

Je ne suis pas native, mais à mon avis, évènement correspond mieux à la forme phonétique, mais je ne me considère pas puriste, et si on doit évoluer, porquoi pas?


----------



## itka

[...]

Quant à événement ... Nul doute que (d'après mes statistiques personnelles) :
5 % de gens instruits et non moins cultivés l'écrivent comme ci-dessus 
1 % ont entendu parler de la réforme et l'appliquent intelligemment en écrivant la forme phonétiquement exacte,
94 % l'écrivent comme ils l'ont toujours fait, comme ça leur vient, sans se poser la moindre question, et si c'est leur seule faute d'orthographe, bravo !


----------



## LV4-26

Ravi de constater que la faute que je faisais n'en est plus une.


----------



## Raphael31

Et bien écoute, beaucoup de personnes se trompent c'est bien connu.
Dans à peu près tous les ouvrages tu trouveras "événement" d'écrit, alors que c'est complètement débile. Le TLF en ligne ne connaît même pas le mot "évènement"... le pauvre. Les gens mettent du temps à reconnaître leurs erreurs.

Après ça ne me gêne pas que quelqu'un utilise le mot "dispo" comme abréviation pour "disponible", je dis juste que ce n'est pas une abréviation reconnue comme facho, cafèt ou restau/resto. Tu ne penses pas que "Nous sommes dispos." prête à confusion si on accepte de dire que le mot "dispo" existe ?


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ai créé un nouveau fil avec ce post, car il est complètement hors sujet.

Parlons d'événement, oui... 

L'orthographe a été, pendant des siècles, _événement_. Le TLFi, qui est un dictionnaire de français classique et n'a pas été mis à jour depuis plusieurs années (d'où son intérêt quant à l'utilisation classique et non glissée des termes de la langue française), ne connaît donc que celle-ci, et c'est normal. C'est l'orthographe que quelques centaines de millions de francophones (avant votre génération) ont apprise et utilisée.

Ce n'est qu'à l'occasion du nouveau code de l'orthographe de 1990, que l'orthographe _évènement_ a été admise, car elle correspondaiti mieux à la nouvelle prononciation du mot, qui avait dévié vers un è sur la deuxième syllabe. Voyez ici :


> *Évènement*
> 
> L’Académie française, dans la neuvième édition de son _Dictionnaire_, écrit, en accord avec les recommandations du Conseil supérieur de la langue française de 1990, _évènement_. La graphie ancienne _événement_ n’est cependant pas considérée comme fautive, encore que rien ne la justifie plus. Sa survivance s’explique par le fait que la régularisation de ce mot, ainsi que de quelques autres, d’_abrègement_ à _vènerie_, avait été oubliée lors de la préparation tant de la septième édition (1878) que de la huitième (1935).
> 
> Parmi les mots rectifiés dans la septième édition conformément à l’évolution phonétique de la langue, on peut citer _avènement _ou _collège_. Première édition (1694) ; _a(d)venement_ ; _college _; deuxième édition (1718) : _avenement_, _college _; de la troisième à la sixième (1740-1835) : _avénement_, _collége _; depuis la septième : _avènement_, _collège_. _Évènement_ aurait dû, de toute évidence, être traité comme _avènement_.
> 
> Voyez ci-après les articles _Orthographes recommandées_ et _Rectifications_


.
Source


----------



## Grop

Agnès E. said:


> La graphie ancienne événement n’est cependant pas considérée comme fautive



Que voilà une position saine! Bien davantage que d'édicter de nouvelles orthographes et de dire ensuite que les utilisateurs des anciennes se trompent.


----------



## Zhorg

de toute façon, lorsqu'on prononce le mot, on prononce bien 
évènement et non événement...

j'ai trouvé ça sur Wikipédia
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89v%C3%A9nement

(Précision sur la recommandation de l'orthographe _évènement_  : le deuxième « é » est une erreur historique, due à un imprimeur qui s'était retrouvé à court de « è » !)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Zhorg said:


> (Précision sur la recommandation de l'orthographe _évènement_ : le deuxième « é » est une erreur historique, due à un imprimeur qui s'était retrouvé à court de « è » !)


 
Tu es sûr? Mais alors, quoi dire de "médecin" et "réglement/règlement"?
Le premier est resté tel qui l'était même avec la "nouvelle" orthographe de 1990.
Le second a effectivement changer d'orthographe.
Mais d'ici à affirmer qu'avant on les écrivait avec un accent aigu à cause d'une erreur historique...
Et c'est le même cas que "évènement"...avant on écrivait "événement" et "médécin" et on prononçait effectivement deux "e accent aigu".
Ensuite, le deuxième est devenu muet (ou presque, dans la prononciation), et le premier est à cause de cela devenu plus ouvert. Je cite de mon dictionnaire, qui garde toujours la vieille orthographe mais précise que ces mots se prononcent comme s'ils avaient d'accent grave (et donne l'explication que je viens d'écrire).
Je sais que les imprimeurs ont beaucoup décidé des destins de l'orthographe française (on pourra en parler ailleurs) mais...
Bon, je me permets d'avancer des doutes, mais je serais ravis d'être démentis!
A plus


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour :

Les erreurs historiques justifiant l'orthographe, ce n'est pas si rare... 
Vous êtes-vous quelquefois demandé pourquoi le pluriel de certains mots se fait avec un X au lieu d'un S ?

Grammaire Larousse du français contemporain (Larousse, 1964), page 172.

_Historique: Devant l'-s final, la liquide -l (provenant parfois de l mouillé marqué par-il) s'est très tôt transformé en -u : cheval, travail, ciel, et même genouil et pouil (anciennes formes de genou et pou) avaient donc pour pluriel chevaus, travaus, cieus, genous, et pous, toutes formes où l'u se prononçait. Or, les copistes du Moyen Âge utilisaient pour noter le groupe -us un signe abréviatif qui ressemblait à la lettre -x : ils écrivaient donc chevax, ciex, etc., tout en continuant à prononcer l'u. Quand la valeur de ce signe abréviatif fut oublié, on rétablit l'u dans l'orthographe de ces mots, tout en conservant le signe, faussement interprété comme un -x : des chevaux, des cieux. L'orthographe moderne était ainsi créée (début du XIIIe siècle). Quant à la prononciation, ce n'est qu'au XVIe siècle qu'elle aboutit à l'état actuel. _

C'est malin !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

On entend dans la majorité des cas "évènement" mais la prononciation "événement" n'est ni impossible ni évidemment proscrite. Ce mot est un peu particulier pour ce qui est de son analyse orthographique car la prononciation n'est pas seule en jeu : il est de la même famille qu'avènement, il était donc assez logique d'harmoniser les graphies de ces mots. 

Si la question du [e] fermé, lorsqu'il précède une [consonne + e central] vous intéresse, vous trouverez un topo assez développé sur ce fil : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=202925


----------



## Bléros

Salut

Lequel est le mot le plus utilisé ? Je n'utilise jamais « événement » parce qu' « évènement » résonne mieux et ressemble davantage aux autres mots comme ça (tels que « les _élève _» ou « je me _lève_ »).


----------



## tahanala

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'"événement" soit même correct...   J'aurais pris cela pour une faute d'orthographe.


----------



## BigRedDog

En fait seul "év*é*nement" est correct mais il arrive même aux journalistes de se tromper ...


----------



## calembourde

Selon le dictionnaire d'Antidote :



> Peut s’écrire : évènement ou événement.
> Graphie rectifiée : évènement (avec une accentuation conforme à la prononciation).


----------



## BigRedDog

Antidote est un produit sympa, je préfère les références solides 

Selon le TLF http://atilf.atilf.fr/tlf.htm c'est bien événement, il y a même une explication détaillée sur la prononciation théorique et observée.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut BigRedDog,


BigRedDog said:


> Antidote est un produit sympa, je préfère les références solides
> 
> Selon le TLF http://atilf.atilf.fr/tlf.htm c'est bien événement, il y a même une explication détaillée sur la prononciation théorique et observée.


Oui, le TLFi est solide (je suis la première à l'utiliser tous les jours), mais n'a toujours pas  intégré (plus de 17 ans après) les rectifications de l'orthographe de 1990 (cf. liste E, ou aussi ici). 
Antidote est un excellent dictionnaire, mis à jour régulièrement.


----------



## Aoyama

> En fait seul "év*é*nement" est correct mais il arrive même aux journalistes de se tromper ...


non, c'est le contraire, selon la r*è*gle suivante :
*è*Xe (X=consonne) est une règle phonétique en français (d'autres fils ont déjà débattu de ce probl*è*me).
On aura donc : *è*re, pi*è*ge, él*è*ve etc. Pour r*è*gle, gl est pris comme UNE consonne. Ev*è*nement suit cette règle, comme transf*è*rement etc.
KariNe Fr a raison quand elle dit :


> Oui, le TLFi est solide (je suis la première à l'utiliser tous les jours), mais n'a toujours pas intégré (plus de 17 ans après) les rectifications de l'orthographe de 1990 (cf. liste E, ou aussi ici).


Ces rectifications ont réparé certains oublis et certaines anomalies orthographiques.
Mais dans beaucoup de cas, les deux graphies sont maintenues.


----------



## beri

La graphie officielle et originale est év*é*nement
Mais ajourd'hui, év*è*nement figure dans le dictionnaire et est donc accepté.
Mais je préfère préférer "événement"


----------



## Aoyama

> la graphie officielle et originale est év*é*nement
> mais ajourd'hui, év*è*nement figure dans le dictionnaire


pas vraiment officielle mais graphie _à l'origine_ , c'est vrai. L'Académie recommande toutefois évènement, conforme à la logique et ... à la phonétique, comme Chevènement ...


----------



## BigRedDog

Aoyama said:


> pas vraiment officielle mais graphie _à l'origine_ , c'est vrai. L'Académie recommande toutefois évènement, conforme à la logique et ... à la phonétique, comme Chevènement ...




Arrrggghh!!! Je viens de lire la liste.  [...]

*Apriori*, que disent nos amis *québécois*?


----------



## Nicomon

BigRedDog said:


> *Apriori*, que disent nos amis *qu**ébécois*?


 Vous avez dit québ*é*cois(e)? Eh bien si j'avoue ne pas maîtriser du tout les rectifications de l'orthographe, j'ajoute intuitivement ce deuxième accent, comme je le prononce. Donc j'approuve. 

Pour ce qui est de év*é*nement versus év*è*nement, je conviens que le deuxième est plus conforme à la logique et à la phonétique, mais je trouve le premier - deux accents dans le même sens - plus « esthétique » à l'oeil. Or comme le Petit Robert accepte les deux... j'écris comme je l'ai appris : év*é*nement

PS: sans commenter toutes les rectifications (ce n'est pas le but de ce fil) j'ajoute que pour ce qui est de _weekend_ en un seul mot, bof... m'en fiche. Moi je dis _fin de semaine. _


----------



## geostan

La forme avec l'accent grave se conforme à la nouvelle orthogaphe, qui, je crois, est maintenant enseignée dans les écoles françaises. Mais l'autre forme est celle que j'ai apprise avant l'arrivée du nouveau système. Elle est également correcte, et le sera jusqu'à la disparition de plusieurs générations qui y sont accoutumées et qui, comme moi, refusent de changer.

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> La forme avec l'accent grave se conforme à la nouvelle orthogaphe, qui, je crois, est maintenant enseignée dans les écoles françaises. Mais l'autre forme est celle que j'ai apprise avant l'arrivée du nouveau système. Elle est également correcte, et le sera jusqu'à la disparition de plusieurs générations qui y sont accoutumées et qui, comme moi, refusent de changer.
> 
> Cheers!


Ah ! Tu me fais plaisir, Geostan ! 

Personnellement, je n'arrive pas non plus à me résoudre à l'adopter ; la nouvelle orthographe me fait mal aux yeux. (Mais je suis bien forcé de la tolérer… ) Je continuerai donc d'écrire _év*é*nement_ de même qu'_ambigu*ï*té_, _o*i*gnons_ et même _lys_, _clef_, etc.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette réforme n'est pas (encore ) appliquée en Suisse, encore que la nouvelle orthographe soit tolérée… (Nous résistons encore et toujours à l'envahisseur ! )


----------



## Bléros

C'était juste que ce mot enfreint toutes les règles que j'ai apprises. Et « évènement » est bien plus naturel et facile à dire et entendre.


----------



## geostan

Bléros said:


> C'était juste que ce mot enfreint toutes les règles que j'ai apprises. Et « évènement » est bien plus naturel et facile à dire et entendre.



Etant donné ton age, cela ne me surprend pas. Mais j'écris événement depuis plus de cinquante ans. L'écrire autrement me ferait, comme Maître Cappello l'a dit, mal aux yeux.

A propos, je ne dirais pas "juste" dans ta phrase. Il faut un adverbe comme "seulement" .

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Ben oui, Bléros, c'est ça, nous, les vieux, on a du mal à changer nos habitudes ! 
Pour quoi faire d'ailleurs ? "événement" s'écrit comme ça depuis toujours et se prononce depuis toujours aussi "évènement". Ce n'est pas gênant, quand on l'a appris ainsi depuis l'enfance. De toutes façons, la plupart des mots français ne s'écrivent pas comme ils se prononcent, alors...

Quant à "juste", c'est un anglicisme. Il est tellement répandu de nos jours, que je crois qu'il restera définitivement dans la langue... mais enfin, pour l'instant, il vaut mieux l'éviter, en effet.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'avoue ne pas comprendre cette levée de bouclier contre cette rectification d'orthographe. 
Personne ne demande aux personnes qui ont toujours vu la graphie avec é de l'écrire autrement. Moi-même, par automatisme, je l'écris avec é.  
Mais il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire à des enfants ou à des étrangers qui apprennent la langue que c'est incorrect de l'écrire avec è.
Oui, tout change, sinon on écrirait encore comme du temps de Rabelais, non ?
« Quoy ! n'ay je faict suffisant exercice ? Je me suis vaultré six ou sept tours parmis le lict davant de me lever. Ne est ce assez ? »


----------



## Aoyama

> C'était juste que ce mot enfreint toutes les règles que j'ai apprises. Et « évènement » est bien plus naturel et facile à dire et entendre.


Voilà qui est bien dit ...


> Mais il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire à des enfants ou à des étrangers qui apprennent la langue que c'est incorrect de l'écrire avec è.
> Oui, tout change, sinon on écrirait encore comme du temps de Rabelais, non ?
> « Quoy ! n'ay je faict suffisant exercice ? Je me suis vaultré six ou sept tours parmis le lict davant de me lever. Ne est ce assez ? »


... et qui l'est tout aussi ...

On se rappellera la phrase du grand Marcel Cohen (de mémoire) : 
"l'orthographe n'est qu'un habit de la langue, et les habits, on les change"...
Habit étant aussi, comme on sait, une autre forme du mot _habitude_ (et dérivé du verbe avoir) ..


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ouh la la ! j'arrive en pleine querelles d'Anciens et Modernes ... quel régal !


			
				Géostan said:
			
		

> *É*tant donné ton *â*ge, cela ne me surprend pas. Mais j'écris _événement_ depuis plus de cinquante ans.


Alors je n'ai jamais su écrire ce mot puisque, de mémoire de moi-même, je l'ai toujours écrit év*è*nement, conformément à la phonétique, et depuis plus de cinquante ans itou (j'ai appris l'écriture et l'orthographe sous la Quatrième ...).

Cela ne prouve pas que j'eusse raison de le faire, ça montre seulement que cette "querelle" n'est pas liée à l'âge .

Cette tardive (1990) rectification vient aux côtés d'autres dont certaines, judicieuses, que je ne parviens pas à intégrer (_nivèlement_, _ognon_ ou _nénufar_, entre autres) et d'autres, aberrantes (_weekend_, qui doit s'écrire _samdim_, avec ou sans trait d'union, ou _girole, _du provençal _girolla_).

Cela dit, il n'est point fautif d'utiliser les deux graphies pour tous ces exemples, puisque le texte précise que les deux sont admises et dit en substance que_ l'ancienne graphie ne sera pas comptée comme fautive_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Cela dit, il n'est pont fautif d'utiliser les deux graphies pour tous ces exemples, puisque le texte précise que les deux sont admises et dit en substance que_ l'ancienne graphie ne sera pas comptée comme fautive_.


Encore heureux ! Il ne manquerait plus que ça ! 



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre cette levée de bouclier contre cette rectification d'orthographe.
> Personne ne demande aux personnes qui ont toujours vu la graphie avec é de l'écrire autrement. Moi-même, par automatisme, je l'écris avec é.
> Mais il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire à des enfants ou à des étrangers qui apprennent la langue que c'est incorrect de l'écrire avec è.


Nous n'avons jamais dit que ceux qui apprennent le français aujourd'hui devraient employer l'ancienne orthographe parce que la nouvelle serait « incorrecte »… Nous avons seulement dit qu'il était hors de question *pour nous* de changer notre façon d'écrire !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maître Capello said:


> [...]
> Nous n'avons jamais dit que ceux qui apprennent le français aujourd'hui devraient employer l'ancienne orthographe parce que la nouvelle serait « incorrecte »… Nous avons seulement dit qu'il était hors de question *pour nous* de changer notre façon d'écrire !


Tu oublies ta valeur d'exemple, Capello ! 
Et puis, j'ai bien lu :


BigRedDog said:


> En fait seul "év*é*nement" est correct mais il arrive même aux journalistes de se tromper ...


 J'en ai déduit que évènement était traité d'incorrect... 

En fait, comment savoir ce qui est le plus utilisé d'événement ou d'évènement ? (question initiale de Bléros) 
Un sondage ici serait-il vraiment représentatif ? 
Le è étant officiel depuis 1990 seulement, il a un sérieux handicap : trop jeune. Mais en même temps, pas mal de personnes ne connaissant pas l'exception l'écrivaient déjà avec un è avant cette rectification, se fiant à leur oreille... alors ? Google donne le é gagnant (3 fois plus fréquent) : ça peut donner une idée seulement...


----------



## BigRedDog

Pour information, un article des plus intéressants sur le sujet: http://www.agoravox.fr/forum.php3?id_article=32951


----------



## Aoyama

Mais , pour faire simple, j'avais parlé de Chevènement pour justifier le è. En fait, avec avènement, on a bien la "preuve" qu'évènement se justifie ...


----------



## maarten-martin

Bonjour les amis,
Le troisième "e" (celui qui n'a pas d'accent) n'est pas un "e" muet! Seule l'orthographe "Événement" est admissible, comme dans pénal, médical, démener, dételer... Ne confondons pas "e muet" et "e ellidé": on peut prononcer "au r'voir", ça ne signifie pas que le "e" de revoir est muet...

[...]


----------



## janpol

citation de Maarten : "Seule l'orthographe "Événement" est admissible".

Ce n'est pas, comme je l'ai lu sur ce fil, en 1990 que l'on a reconnu "évènement" comme correct. L'évènement s'est produit plus tôt que cela puisque c'est en 1979 (ça fait tout de même 30 ans !) que les dangereux  révolutionnaires de l'Académie ont accueilli cette graphie "conforme à la prononciation normale".


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est un peu délicat, en fait : il ne faut pas accepter les deux graphies d'un même mot à l'intérieur d'un texte donné. Le correcteur devrait alors en imposer une. Mais on n'est pas obligé non plus d'adopter _toutes_ les rectifications. On peut choisir d'écrire systématiquement _r*è*glementer_ et continuer quand même à préférer _év*é*nement_ (et autres _ta*g*liatelles aux o*i*gnons_). Aucun correcteur automatique, à ma connaissance, n'offre cette option…


----------



## PasteurPatrick

Depuis la réforme de l'orthographe des années '80 (France, Belgique etc.), les deux orthographes sont correctes et admises, mais quelle que soit l'orthographe choisie , "événement ou évènement", le mot se prononce "*évènement*". 
Le fait de l'écrire événement ne change donc rien à sa prononciation. L'orthographe en "événement" est ancienne. Les plus vieux d'entrenous écrivent encore decette façon, mais aujourd'hui, on ne l'apprend plus dans nos écoles. 
Le mot est construit sur "avènement" qui ne pose pas de problème particulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

PasteurPatrick said:


> mais aujourd'hui, on ne l'apprend plus dans nos écoles.


Peut-être en Belgique, mais pas partout !

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums WR !


----------



## PasteurPatrick

Merci ! 

Pour les références, je pensais au rapport du Conseil supérieur de la langue française sur les rectifications de l'orthographe (texte publié au Journal Officiel de la République française, le 6 décembre 1990). 

Cette réforme a été adoptée dans toute la francophonie sous forme de recommandation ! Ceci explique que nous sommes pour le moment sous le régime des deux orthographes lequel peut surprendre les non-francophones qui étudient le français comme langue seconde et les francophones de l'étranger qui en sont restés aux usages appris et anciens.

Pour ce qui concerne la Communauté française de Belgique proprement die, cette réforme a été adoptée par le "Conseil de la langue française et de la politique linguistique" mais est passée un peu inaperçue du grand public. Les amoureux de la langue française comme moi, ont adopté ces "réformettes" àl'époque car elles n'étaient pas révolutionnaires en soi et mettaient plutôt en ordre des graphies insensées, illogiques et pseudo-scientifiques, des irrégularités comme "je cède mais je céderai" ! 
On parle bien plutôt de "rectifications" et ce mot vaut son poids (ex. je cèderai !) 
Le Ministère de la Communauté française de Belgique vient d'ailleurs d'éditer une plaquette qui reprend les *"Sept Règles pour nous simplifier l'orthographe" . *
Plusieurs exemplaires ont été distribués dans chaque école francophone et se sont retrouvés dans les salles de professeurs. Les enseignants les ont-ils lu ? Adopteront-ils ces rectifications ? Je suis enseignant et je remarque que la plupart des professeurs sont plutôt conservateurs en matière d'orthographe... et ces plaquettes sont restées des semaines durant sur les tables. Autrement dit, l'ancienne orthographe a encore de beaux jours devant elle ! 

Puis-je me permettre de mettre des liens pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus ? avec www devant ... 
languefrancaise . be
orthographe-recommandee. info
renouvo. org
enseignement. be

Ancienne orthographe : allégement, allégrement, asséchement, avénement, événement, crémerie, réglementer etc.

Nouvelle orthographe : allègement, allègrement, assèchement, avènement, évènement, crèmerie, règlementer etc. 

NB. Un problème subsiste avec les correcteurs informatiques des logiciels de nos ordinateurs qui n'ont pas encore intégré ces modifications orthographiques.


----------



## Aoyama

Merci pour ces sites.
L'enseignant que je suis en tirera profit.
Ceci dit, comme tu le mentionnes bien :


> quelle que soit l'orthographe choisie , "événement ou évènement", le mot se prononce "*évènement*".


et c'est bien là le fond (et le fin mot) de ce débat, même si (de façon surprenante)


> Le but de cette petite étude était de ne pas distinguer ces deux sons [é et è] #48


.
Je pense justement qu'il convient de faire cette différence, meme si elle tend à s'estomper de nos jours.


----------



## Nicomon

PasteurPatrick said:


> NB. Un problème subsiste avec les correcteurs informatiques des logiciels de nos ordinateurs qui n'ont pas encore intégré ces modifications orthographiques.



J'avais juré ne pas revenir sur ce fil, mais bon.  Je suis étonnée de cette remarque.  Un logiciel comme Word ne corrigera pas automatiquement, en cours d'écriture... mais on peut passer le texte au correcteur ensuite.

À mon avis, Antidote est très bien, en ce sens.  Il en est d'ailleurs question sur le site orthographerecommandée (à mon avis très bien fait ) que tu as mentionné plus haut. 

Je cite notamment cette page et celle-ci au sujet de la situation de l'enseignement

Au passage, sans doute justement en raison de l'orthographe traditionnelle, je ne prononce pas le * è* de _évènement_ de la même façon que le *è* d'_élève_ ni même celui d'_avènement_. Dans le premier cas, je « l'ouvre » moins.  Il faudrait une graphie à mi-chemin.   Et je continue de penser qu'à l'oeil, _événement_ est plus joli.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> J'avais juré ne pas revenir sur ce fil, mais bon.


Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis ! 


> Au passage... et sans doute justement en raison de l'orthographe traditionnelle, je ne prononce pas le * è* de _évènement_ de la même façon que le *è* de élève. Dans le premier cas, je « l'ouvre » moins.  Il faudrait une graphie à mi-chemin.   Et je continue de penser qu'à l'oeil, événement est plus joli.


 Je plussoie tant pour la prononciation que pour l'esthétique.


----------



## janpol

les passions suscitées par ce fichu accent grave ou aigu me surprennent : on n'hésite pas à passer de "fièvre" à "fiévreux" (ou l'inverse) pour être en accord avec la prononciation... alors...
Et voilà que, pour simplifier la situation, tu nous parles, Nicomon, du "é" (è ?) entrouvert ! (je pense, qu'en fait, tu le prononces comme il doit l'être, ce "è" de "évènement", mais que tu ne l'entends pas comme celui de "élève" à cause de ce qui suit dans le mot "'nment" dans un cas, "v" dans l'autre, une dernière syllabe...


----------



## CapnPrep

Nicomon said:


> Il faudrait une graphie à mi-chemin.


Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait : _évěnement_. Contactons tout de suite l'Académie française.


----------



## itka

Je suis pour le e "entrouvert" ! 
On a déjà 4 niveaux d'aperture des voyelles en français (i, e, ε, æ). Nous voilà donc en passe d'en instaurer une cinquième !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai l'impression qu'on se fout de ma g....e.  

Ce que je dis, c'est que - peut-être à tort, mais sans doute en raison de la graphie traditionnelle - j'ouvre moins le 2e E de _*é*v*é*nement_ (ou si vous préférez _*é*v*è*nement_) - Robert n'a pas tranché - que le premier de _avènement _ (que je n'ai par ailleurs pas souvent l'occasion de dire), en dépit du fait que les deux mots se terminent par _n(e)ment_. 

J'ai tendance à le prononcer (presque) comme le 2e E du mot _élément_.  Je ne prononce pas non plus le é de céleri (toujours é, au dico) tout à fait de la même façon que je dirais sellier.  

Mais bon, à l'inverse certains prononcent _lait_ comme _*lé*_... je dis *lè*. 

*Lu :  En résumé, aigu ou grave, ce n'est ni grave ni aigu. C'est juste un accent. * Le mien, d'accent, il est québécois.

Edit :  J'ajoute ceci  et je tire vraiment ma révérence :


> L’orthographe du mot oriente donc l’émetteur sur la manière de prononcer : si le mot est écrit avec un accent aigu /vé/ , l’émetteur devrait prononcer le ‘’e’’ de /ne/ : ce serait donc un ‘’é’’ fermé . Si au contraire, il est écrit avec un accent grave /vèn/, l’émetteur devrait faire chuter le ‘’e’’ caduc de /ne/ : le mot se réduirait à ‘’évènment’’ : ce serait un ‘’è’’ ouvert.   Source


  Donc oui, le *è* semble plus logique. Mais j'aime pas. Il serait aussi plus logique d'écrire _beuf_ ce qui éliminerait le problème du « e dans le o » (alt 0156) de _bœuf_, puisqu'on le prononce comme le chiffe _neuf_. Et puis quant à y être... _*ortografe*. _


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le temps perdu à passer _événement_ au mixer de l'Académie est une preuve, s'il en fallait encore, de la nécessité de la réforme de l'orthographe.
J'y vois de tout, sauf de l'intérêt bien compris pour la langue française.
Un peu comme si compter le nombre des anges qui tiennent sur une tête d'épingle était encore pris pour une question religieuse...
Laissons les anges et les mouches tranquilles!


----------



## Enlighter_Illuminator

Nicomon said:


> Pour ce qui est de év*é*nement versus év*è*nement,  je conviens que le deuxième est plus conforme à la logique et à la  phonétique, mais je trouve le premier - deux accents dans le même sens -  plus « esthétique » à l'oeil. Or comme le Petit Robert accepte les  deux... j'écris comme je l'ai appris : év*é*nement



Moi itou! Je trouve la graphie «événement» plus esthétique à l'œil.


----------

